# opinions on purchasing a plunge base router.



## Roy Philippsohn (Mar 3, 2018)

looking for some advice and opinions on purchasing a plunge base router.
im sure this topic has been discussed many times but could not find information in the criteria im after.

i currently have a bosch palm router for edge treatment and small stuff and a beefy Milwaukee 3.5 HP in my router table. love both of these routers but I would like something to fill the gap in between to be handheld for plunge routing around the 2 HP range.
i used to have a cheap 2 HP plung ryobi that I really hated using and i managed to burn the motor on it last year.
my beefy milwaukee router does not have a plunge base and I hate taking it in and out of the router table.
the palm router cannot take a 1/2 inch collet and is ok for edge treatment but it struggles on larger cuts.

here is the criteria im after : would need to be a plunge base( dont mind if it comes with a fixed base combo kit). .must be able to accept 1/2 inch cullet( would be better if can do both 1/4 and 1/2 inch).something in the mid size so it's not to heavy/ bulky to use.
so far I have been looking at the bosch MRP23EVS and Milwaukee 5616 EVS 2.4 HP.
i love my bosch colt but im not to sure I like the idea on the new bosch about the electrical connection between the plunge base and the motor housing with the trigger being on the handle. the idea is great but it seems like it's a problem waiting to happen as it would be a matter of time before dust gets in there and interrupts the connection.???

also when looking up reviews online several people mentioned issues with the plunge base and that it has about 1/16 of lateral play in it . also i know that i would need to buy more parts for it to like base adaptors for bushing guides' since they do not fit standard bushing.

as for the Milwaukee 2.4 HP I found good reviews with no issues but they all refer to the fixed base and could not find any information about the use of the plunge base.
i dropped by a local tool store, l wanted to get a feel for the routers and see what they stock. (they did not have any milwaukee or bosch routers in stock but other brands).

the sales person quickly referred me to the porter cable 895PK model and said it would be HANDS DOWN THE BETTER ROUTER. ...he steered me clear away from any other brands when it comes to routers..... when i came home i looked up the PC model reviews and found out that people have been having issues with their plunge base and there is lots of play in it as well as there is no micro adjust.....
so the more i look into it the more confused i become......i would like to hear opinions from people that have these routers.
i know i would want something with a sturdy plunge base with a micro adjust. I would love to hear peoples experience before i put my money were my mouth is.
Thank you


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A to the forums..
it's a Bosch 1617EVSPK that you are looking for...
here you ya go ..
*Router Forums - Search Results*

FWIW...
new generation Porter Cable isn't like the real deal PC's...
PC was bought out a few years ago...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Plunge routers are my main tool and the only Bosch 1/2" one that I've owned had play in the columns so I sold it to someone who wasn't critical. Apart from the Triton TRA-001 in the table, all my routers have been 1/2" Makitas which all have an excellent plunge action and NO play in the columns. They also have a LARGE opening allowing full view of what the bit is doing. A wide selection of template guides are available and in any case are relatively easy to make, unlike those for the Bosch which have a bayonet fitting. Collet reducers are available to take 6mm,8mm, and 10mm bits, these adaptors are suitable for ALL 1/2" collet chucks. I always recommend around 3hp as these will do everything that a lower power one will do plus a great deal more.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Roy - wondering what part of Canada you're from - I'm in the Niagara region.

I've got the Bosch 1617EVSPK, as Stick mentioned - it's a great router for both hand held and table mounting. Variable speed, soft start and adjustable from above if it's in a table. Very happy with it. In a previous thread, @DaninVan indicated he purchased the router with a fixed base only, then found the need to purchase the plunge base seperately. I'd suggest getting both bases in the kit.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't think you'd go wrong with the Bosch, Makita or the Triton. My go to for power, ease of use and longevity is the Freud FT3000VCE. Freud makes some really crappy bits and saw blades but their FT3000 VCE is a dream.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"@DaninVan indicated he purchased the router with a fixed base only, then found the need to purchase the plunge base seperately. I'd suggest getting both bases in the kit."

And paid dearly...$$$$. Really bad decision on my part, not buying the combo from the get-go. Other than that, yup, the Bosch 1617 is a great router (in all fairness, I don't really like the slick surface on the round wood knob handles.)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Roy and welcome from BC. The 1617 is a good choice. I have a Hitachi M12VC on fixed only but 2 big M12s In plunge only. If the plunge model of the VC is as good as the big models then it is worth a look.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I don't really like the slick surface on the round wood knob handles.)


so rough them up...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Get a Grip!*



Stick486 said:


> so rough them up...


They're too pretty the way they are...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> They're too pretty the way they are...


so quit your whining...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gene Howe said:


> Don't think you'd go wrong with the Bosch, Makita or the Triton. My go to for power, ease of use and longevity is the Freud FT3000VCE. Freud makes some really crappy bits and saw blades but their FT3000 VCE is a dream.




Gene, so why do you think Freud makes crappy bits? I thought they were the best.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Somebody Has To Do It*



Stick486 said:


> so quit your whining...


You say "whining", I say constructive criticism!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

hawkeye10 said:


> Gene, so why do you think Freud makes crappy bits? I thought they were the best.


Well, "crappy" might have been a poor choice of words. Lets just say that there are superior bits and blades to be had.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Gene Howe said:


> My go to for power, ease of use and longevity is the Freud FT3000VCE. Freud makes some really crappy bits and saw blades but their FT3000 VCE is a dream.


Freud power tools are made from a completely different firm to the blades and router cutters these days. The cutting tools division was acquired by Bosch in late 2008, whilst the power tool division (together with Felisatti in Italy) were bought by Interskol at about the same time who moved at least some production to Russia from 2010 onwards. They also bought Casals in Spain in 2010 (Casals had also manufactured Freud tools in the past)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Well, "crappy" might have been a poor choice of words"
-Gene
A Freudian slip then?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

DaninVan said:


> "Well, "crappy" might have been a poor choice of words"
> -Gene
> A Freudian slip then?


:grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> You say "whining", I say constructive criticism!


more like P&M....


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Check out the DeWalt DW618. They have a 3 base kit....fixed, plunge, and D handle. Lots of Bosch fans here and I have a lot of Bosch tools which are great....just don't have a Bosch router----yet.


----------



## Roy Philippsohn (Mar 3, 2018)

ok, so sounds like Bosch is a good contender. i thought that the 23 series would be the better option over the 1617 since its the newer model?
i see them both listed pretty much for the same price. would the 1617 be a better choice for the plunge base over the 23 series?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have both...
the 23 I use on things like the Leigh jigs and the 17 for everything else...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another member mentioned that Bosch was bringing out a new model to replace the now retired 1619EVS...looking forward to seeing the new technology.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another member recently pointed out that the MRP23 plunge had the switch in the handle making for awkward and time consuming base switches(?)...
This page snip seems to support that. Never had a 23 in my hands, but the 1617 certainly swaps over very quickly and easily.
The picture below seems not to be the same router style???


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

The MRP23 is no harder to switch over from base to base then anything else. There are two major features that distinguish the 1617 and 23. The electrical connection between the base and motor that allows the switch to be on the handle, with obvious advantages over holding on with one hand and turning the switch on with the other. The other is a light to make it easier to see.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Terry Q said:


> The MRP23 is no harder to switch over from base to base then anything else. There are two major features that distinguish the 1617 and 23. The electrical connection between the base and motor that allows the switch to be on the handle, with obvious advantages over holding on with one hand and turning the switch on with the other. The other is a light to make it easier to see.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


So, how is the electrical carried from the motor to the handle? I can't see any cabling in the picture I included?
As I said in my comment, another member had complained about that issue...I agree, having the switch on the motor of the 1617 isn't as ergonomically desirable (my vote would go to a handle switch).


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome from Montreal Roy.

I think the Bosch or Triton are both good choices.

Dan


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

DaninVan said:


> So, how is the electrical carried from the motor to the handle? I can't see any cabling in the picture I included?
> 
> As I said in my comment, another member had complained about that issue...I agree, having the switch on the motor of the 1617 isn't as ergonomically desirable (my vote would go to a handle switch).




There is no cable, an electrical connection is made when the motor is inserted into the base.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 2 1617s, one kit, the other just the motor which was in a lift. Since then I've put a Triton TRA001 in the table, so I now keep a motor in each base. One other thing I like about the Bosch are all the great quality accessories, including dust collection. What I don't like about the Bosch is the switch on the top edge. I do like the ball handles on the fixed base. I had a foot switch on it when it was in the table. The plunge base handles are nice and beefy. It is odd that you need two adapters to use Porter Cable guide bushings, but they are solid once installed. The Bosch bushings are made of steel, and I'd prefer brass. Bosch bushings work just fine, you just don't have the variety without the adapter. For example, bushings with a short collar for working with thin templates. That's my two bits..


----------



## Roy Philippsohn (Mar 3, 2018)

Ok, so I caved in. I was at lowes yesterday and saw they had the bosch 23 series with the plunge base on sale for 284CAD which was less than the bosch 1617 so I picked it up.
Haven’t had time to unbox it yet but looks like ill need to buy all sorts of adaptors to be able to actually work with it.
Thank you all for the tips and information.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You mean like the Bosch guide bushing set?
https://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-RA1128-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T60NXTBMPRKV945NQMW5
https://www.amazon.ca/Shop-Fox-D311...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T60NXTBMPRKV945NQMW5
And the edge guide (essential!)
https://www.blackrocktools.com/bosc...!!g!!&ef_id=Wp1frAAACMmNhGkY:20180305162038:s
That's a good price, by the way.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The two adapters needed to use the PC bushings are really cheap, about $12 US. I agree on the the edge guide, which is remarkably robust and not very expensive at all. It can also be used as a circle cutting jig, $31 on Amazon.


----------

